# Profinet Teilnehmer konfigurieren



## Newelec (18 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen ,

Wir haben bei uns Anlagen mit ProfiNet. Ich würde jetzt gerne ProfiNet Teilnehmer vorkonfigurieren, damit  im Fall eines Defekts unser Betriebselektriker den Teilnehmer schnell wechseln kann.

Für Siemens habe ich bereits die Software Proneta gefunden.
Da wir bei uns nicht nur Siemensprodukte haben sondern auch Beckhoff, habe ich hier ein paar fragen.

-Kann ich auch mit Proneta  Produkte konfigurieren die von Beckhoff sind oder brauch ich hier unbedingt die Software KS2000
-Gibt es Software mit der ich Generell ProfiNet Teilnehmer konfigurieren kann unabhängig vom Hersteller.

im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe ,


----------



## ChristophD (18 Mai 2019)

Hi,

was genau meinst du den mit konfigurieren?
Mit Proneta konfigurierst du ja keine Geräte.
Du kannst damit Namen und IP zuweisen, aber Konfigurieren ist was anderes.
Wenn das PN Gerät seine Namen/IP über DCP bekommt dann sollte das mit Proneta funktionieren, auch für nicht SIEMENS Geräte.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Newelec (18 Mai 2019)

Ja ich meine Name und IP vergeben
danke für die Antwort


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2019)

Wenn nicht nur die Hardware, sonder auch gleich die Topologie korrekt mit TIA konfiguriert wurde, kann man sogar ganz einfach Geräte austauschen. Bei Hochlaufen des Profinet bekommen die dann von der SPS die korrekte Konfiguration, vorausgesetzt, gleiche Geräte und gleicher Aufbau. Wenn allerdings Geräte dabei sind, die noch extern Daten brauchen (Servos etc.) muß man ohnehin nochmal mit der jeweils zugehörigen Software ran. Für die Topologie muß man aber auch die richtige Hardware einsetzen,  bei den Routern z.B. mindestens die X2xx, nicht die X1xx.


----------



## Newelec (18 Mai 2019)

So wie es aussieht wurde die Topologie an den Anlagen nicht "korrekt" konfiguriert. Wir mussten dem Gerät ( ProfiNet Koppler) Namen und IP zuweisen obwohl es das gleiche Gerät war. Es wurde auch nichts an der Verkabelung geändert. Es war physisch am gleichen Punkt im Netz und es hatte nicht funktioniert.
Deswegen wollte ich einigen Geräten schon IP/Name geben bevor sie benötigt werden.
Aus diesem Grund wollte ich wissen, ob ich auch Beckhoff PN Geräten mit Proneta Name/IP zuweisen kann.
Bin noch recht neu in diesem Gebiet, deswegen vielleicht die in euren Augen "dummen" fragen 

vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2019)

Newelec schrieb:


> ...deswegen vielleicht die in euren Augen "dummen" fragen



Nö, hat hier keiner behauptet


----------



## mnuesser (19 Mai 2019)

Newelec schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> Wir haben bei uns Anlagen mit ProfiNet. Ich wÃ¼rde jetzt gerne ProfiNet Teilnehmer vorkonfigurieren, damit  im Fall eines Defekts unser Betriebselektriker den Teilnehmer schnell wechseln kann.
> 
> ...



Um nochmal auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen,
neue Profinet Geräte sollten sich unabhängig des Herstellers mit IP Adresse und Name versorgen lassen,
das ist eine "Funktion" des Profinet's. Ist ähnlich wie mit den Profibus-Modulen, welche immer auf DP126 oder so Konfiguriert sind
wenn man sie unkonfiguriert ins Netz hängt, diese muss man dann auch über PB-Adresse zuweisen konfigurieren.
(Der vergleich hinkt allerdings etwas, weil manche Hersteller das Auto-Config nicht zugelassen haben)

Beim Scannen über Proneta kann es dir allerdings passieren, dass du die Geräte erst nach Topologie benennen musst, bevor
zum Beispiel ein Switch seine Funktion ausführt, und du danach erst die Geräte an den Ports angezeigt bekommst.

Du kannst die Topologie ja auch noch nachträglich anlegen, spiel mal was damit rum, ist echt ne gute Funktion.


----------



## Newelec (19 Mai 2019)

ok dann werde ich wohl ein wenig mit Proneta rumprobieren  
vielen dank


----------



## technik-fan-ol (19 Mai 2019)

Für die Erkennung der Geräte brauchst Du Switche Layer 2 (Managebar) diese haben LLDP.
Diese können  in der Topologie eingefügt werden und erkennen die Geräte am Port.

Wenn Du ein Tool suchst für die Vergabe von IP Adressen und Device Namen, kann ich Dir den neuen IDEAL NAVITEK IE empfehlen.
Da brauchst Du keinen PC. Ideal für Instandhalter oder Personal die sich nicht mit der Programmiersoftware auskennen.

Ich habe ein Gerät auf der Arbeit und bin froh, das es endlich ein Gerät gibt, was auch der Instandhalter nutzen kann.

Auch sehr Hilfreich für die Abnahme von Profinetinstallationen oder der Fehlersuche.

Die Firmware entspricht leider noch nicht ganz den Vorgaben der Profinetrichtlinien, aber da wird sich sicher noch was ändern.


----------



## Newelec (19 Mai 2019)

Dieses Handgerät sieht mal interessant aus , werde ich mir auch mal näher anschauen. danke für die Info


----------



## acid (20 Mai 2019)

technik-fan-ol schrieb:


> Die Firmware entspricht leider noch nicht ganz den Vorgaben der Profinetrichtlinien, aber da wird sich sicher noch was ändern.



Sieht interessant aus, was stimmt denn an der Firmware nicht?


----------



## Guga (20 Mai 2019)

Da hier Beckhoff ProfiNet Geräte und die KS2000 erwähnt werden.
Die ProfiNet-Köpfe haben Dip-Schalter die das Verhalten definieren. Je nachdem wie diese aktuelle gesetzt sind wird entweder ein "Standard" genutzt oder aber die irgendwann einmal im Koppler von einem Master  oder über KS2000 gesetzten Daten (IP + Name).
Bevor jetzt irgend etwas dazu gesagt werden kann ob es möglich ist die Geräte im Vorfeld zu konfigurieren ist es zwingend notwendig zu wissen welcher UseCase = Dip-Schalter denn aktuell genutzt wird. 
Erst danach kann man mehr sagen.

Guga.


----------



## Newelec (20 Mai 2019)

@Guga: 
Das werde ich morgen direkt mal checken. 
Da wir an unseren Anlagen immer mit dem Selben PN Gerät Probleme haben ( Gespräche mit Anlagenhersteller laufen bereits) wollte ich halt diesem Gerät IP/Name bereits im Vorfeld vergeben. Im Moment machen wir das nach einem wechsel immer über den S7 Manager, die Automatische Vergabe funktioniert leider auch nicht.
Da manche Betriebselektriker bei uns wenig Erfahrung mit S7 haben würde ich das gerne alles im Vorfeld selber machen und der wechsel wäre schneller und einfacher.

Es könnten also auch die 2 Dip Schalter verhindern das IP und Name von der S7 zugewiesen wird ?

gruss Newelec


----------



## Guga (20 Mai 2019)

@Newelec: Ja... gib doch mal die Dip-Schalter durch (es sind insgesamt 10 Stück durch wobei 8 einen Wert von bis 2^8 Darstellen und 2 Stück für eine Art der Adressvergabe).
Da es mehrere BK9xxx-Varianten sind wäre der exakte Typ noch hübsch. Aber falls du den ProfiNet Namen und IP-Adress(bereich) kennst hilft das schon mal weiter um mehr sagen zu können.
Doku zu den Kopplern: https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/io/bus-terminals/bk9053_bk9103de.pdf 


Guga


----------



## Newelec (20 Mai 2019)

@guga
werde ich morgen auf der arbeit direkt mal nachschauen , es handelt sich um eine ProfiNet Koppler mit IP Link den genauen Typ kann ich erst morgen nachschauen


----------



## Guga (20 Mai 2019)

Die Info mit "IP Link" sagt bzgl. des Typs genug aus - mehr braucht es diesbezüglich nicht.
Jetzt geht es entsprechend eigentlich primär um die Position der zwei Hex-Switches relevant bzw. parallel die IP-Adresse bzw. den Namen den das Gerät hat.

Was für einen Master nutzt du denn noch einmal?
Guga


----------



## Newelec (21 Mai 2019)

@Guga vielen dank für dein Feedback und die Hilfe , leider war bei uns heute auf der arbeit die Hölle los und ich hat keine Zeit dort nachzuschauen. ich hoffe das ich es morgen schaffen werde. im Moment ist im betrieb der wurm drin :-(


----------



## Newelec (22 Mai 2019)

@guga : 

Das Modul ist ein Beckhoff Modul IL2301 B903-0000
Die Schalter stehen  x16 auf 0   und x1 auf 2
Name wäre : x71
IP:10.56.64.39
Master wäre eine S7 300


----------



## Guga (23 Mai 2019)

Der Link zur Doku findest du hier https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/io/fieldbus-box/fbb-x903de.chm
Da es eine CHM-Datei ist musst du den Zugriff über die Eigenschaften explizit zulassen.

Im Bereich Parametrierung->IP-Adresse/ProfiNet Name steht die relevante Info.
Ein Gerät "out of the Box" hat mit entsprechender Schalterstellung den namen "il230x-b903-<xx>". Wenn im S7-Manager dieser Name nun genutzt würde könnte man direkt tauschen. So aber leider nicht und du musst das Gerät taufen bzw. per KS2000 konfigurieren.


----------



## Newelec (24 Mai 2019)

@guga: ich hab in unseren Unterlagen nachgeschaut , dort steht wir sollten  x16 F  und x1 0  einstellen . Mit diesen Einstellungen müsste der IP Link ja Name und IP von der Steuerung bekommen.
Warum jetzt die Drehschalter an den Geräten anders sind weis ich leider noch nicht.

gruss Newelec


----------

